# Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My DD14, finishing 8th grade, has to turn in her 9th grade/HS schedule this week. She was dx last fall with ADHD (mild-inattentive type), Generalized Anxiety Disorder, and a mild math LD (dyscalculia). She has struggled a lot in math since 2nd or 3rd grade. Her brain just doesn't work that way. She's gotten a lot of tutoring and our goal is a C average. (She's never gotten an F in math on a report card, although she's been carried quite a bit....) She's great at Language Arts/grammar/writing (not as much Literature/reading comprehension) and is very compassionate, intuitive and perceptive.

So, she's worked with her counselor and the "Resource Room" teacher she visits once a week to help her with her organizational skills, and she's created her schedule around the "General Diploma" track instead of the "Academic/AP" track. This means Personal Finance instead of Algebra, U.S. History instead of World History, no language (she has had 2 years of Spanish already), "Powerpoint" instead of a more in-depth computer course, etc. I know she would REALLY struggle if she had to take the Academic track (especially with math), but she excels in Language Arts and Science and is also a gifted artist (she is continuing with art so that's not really an issue....just pointing out how her brain works). I doubt she'd get into any A.P. classes except for perhaps Language Arts. And then, she'd really have to apply herself because while she possesses the capability, she lacks the desire when it comes to reading, much to the dismay of her mother . 

At this point, her career aspirations are "something to do with horses." Possibly psychology/counseling/Equine Therapy. I think she'd be great at it (she has horses and they are her passion and she's certainly experienced quite a bit of drama in her young life so far to give her a lot of personal experience to excel in that field). 

So, my simple question after my long-winded story.....Is allowing a child to continue on a "General Diploma" track a good idea if you want them/if they want to go to college? (College tuition will not be an issue for us, so we're not NEEDING a scholarship for her, but still would like her to get in to college  ).


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

Yes, she can get into college. They not only look at grades and SAT scores, but extracurricular activities as well. It's not so much about what classes were taken, but just the overall GPA. I'm not a huge math person myself and avoided certain classes, but did well in everything else with a 3.8 gpa overall in high school. I went on to college and loved my major, excelling there as well to get my bachelor's degree. My cousin has severe ADHD and got accepted to the college he wanted and will attend this fall. He will be a psychology major. I'm sure she can do just fine.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

First, there are enough accredited colleges out there that will pass anyone if they pay their tuition. In other words they are diploma mills.

Second, is she sure that she needs a college degree? So much of American higher education system is skewed by the thought that people need a college degree to be successful. They end up going into ridiculous debt to go to college for a degree they didn't really need.

What more students need is drive, passion, and business sense. That can't be taught in a school, or at least most schools.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*



committed_guy said:


> First, there are enough accredited colleges out there that will pass anyone if they pay their tuition. In other words they are diploma mills.
> 
> Second, is she sure that she needs a college degree? So much of American higher education system is skewed by the thought that people need a college degree to be successful. They end up going into ridiculous debt to go to college for a degree they didn't really need.
> 
> What more students need is drive, passion, and business sense. That can't be taught in a school, or at least most schools.


No, she's not positive she wants a college degree. I'D like her to go to college, not so much for the prestige of a college degree, but for the experience. And also because my mom has already paid for it. (The 529s can be used for ANY education as far as I understand it, though.). 

And.....we know how to stay away from diploma mills....will definitely not allow that!


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

You must be in my hometown 

Where I grew up, everyone who wanted to go to college took AP classes, or so it seemed. So much pressure. In reality, most people went to college whether they took AP classes or not. Are there courses designated College Preparatory? That's all she needs to get into a good state school, and every state in the NE USA has a good college/university system.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*
No fears! She'll get in as they look primarily at her GPA and SAT/ACT scores!*


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

She can also go to a community college for the first two years then transfer. My daughters's best friend did just basic requirements to get a HS diploma and is in her 2nd year at a community college. She is doing very well. No SAT/ACT required either.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

First, I was a lousy student in k12 and had ADHD and while I would not put a name on it, I hated calculus. Not math, just calc. I plain sucked at it.

Thankfully I found an area I could focus on (psychology). Did very well and eventually earned a phd in it. 

There are a few schools that have equine therapy type programs. One of my DD23's HS friends is in one. It's pretty competitive in terms of admissions but the hardest part is equine skills audition... If your student knows her way around horses she's on good shape. If she's like me and a kitten presents major challenges.... 

Now the academic part. There is a fair number of math in psychology, mostly statistics. If you are in my area (cognitive / experimental) it gets complex but for clinical / behavioral it's not much, maybe one or two light classes. With a good tutor no problem.

Now for college itself. There are plenty of colleges that are standardized test optional. Others have unique systems to help kids with ADHD etcetera. Most colleges will consider such factors in the admission process. 

Psych is like biology, every university has it. Lots of options. What the admissions people want to see is steady / good grades and how your student overcame her issue. Heartwarming story, kittens, the works  Check out a web site called College Confidential... They make TAM look sane by comparison.

I'm not an isolated case. My older girl is ADHD and wasn't the greatest in HS. She found her passion - design - and graduated magna cum laude last week from a very respected university, and is heading with a full scholarship to a top 10 program next fall. All it takes is hard work and even harder support. 

Good luck!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

Onion dip could get into college if it could find financing.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*



unbelievable said:


> Onion dip could get into college if it could find financing.


LOL!!! 

Thanks for your replies, everyone. I guess I won't worry about the track she's on and just keep encouraging good grades and try to get her to participate in my extra-curriculars as she goes along. She's a good athlete, but won't play any sports because she's very shy and doesn't like people "watching her." (As if she'd be the only one on the team being watched.) She's not a leader, either, but I'm sure there will opportunities that come along that would be a fit for her. 

As far as there being college prep "course," I am not sure. When I was in HS, it was either the college prep track or the.....other one. Can't remember what that was called. But, I kinda figured what my DD's school calls "Academic/AP track" is the same thing as what College Prep was back in my day. 

Community College and then transferring is a good idea, too.

Thanks, everyone .


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Will my daughter get into college if she takes the "general diploma" track?*

The colleges will require you DD to take a test in English and math. The scores will determine if additional HS level English or math is needed. The SAT is not weighed as heavily as the score were in the past. However, if the scores on the SAT are at a certain level the additional required test administered by the college is not require. My youngest did well with the English portion of the SAT. Math not so much. She will need to take the college administered test to determine what math class she will need to take. 

So, in short, getting the GED or going through the school system makes very little difference. And as many said, if the check is good....


----------

